# Public SGA Squirrel?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Want to get the 9 y/o out for some tree rats.
How's Waterloo, Pinkney or Onstead?
Thanks


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Healthy population of them in Waterloo.


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

I hunted Onstead for years I will private message an area where I had great luck.

BOB


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in Redford, Michigan and just got a small game license and wanna try squirrel hunting. Can anyone tell me a good place that's not too far?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Whatever you do use a .22 , I used a .410, pellets...


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Whatever you do use a .22 , I used a .410, pellets...


Though legal, I never felt comfortable using a 22 in s/e michigan. A 20 or 16, 6 shot has been my small game gun since a kid.


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Luciano said:


> I'm in Redford, Michigan and just got a small game license and wanna try squirrel hunting. Can anyone tell me a good place that's not too far?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Try island lake, or Brighton rec, pretty good success out them way, rabbits too!!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try it this weekend 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

too early for the .22. all the leaves make getting a good shot hard. 
a 20 ga is much better till the leaves drop


----------



## Squirrelmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

Waterloo has been my fav spot lots of chatter in those woods


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Not to early for a .22 ,Went 3 for 3 Sat. Two Grays and big Fox. Just need to be patient, still and quiet. Love to Hunt squirrels.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Where's Waterloo?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Luciano said:


> Where's Waterloo?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=506&type=SPRK


----------



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm gonna try still hunting tomarrow can you use a pop blind in michigan on public land


----------



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone hunt lapeer/tuscola county looking for good spot to get enough for chilli


----------

